# Convert Brinkmann Charcoal Grill/Smoker to Cold Smoker



## korpellakitchen (Dec 20, 2011)

I have an OLD Brinkmann Charcoal smoker.  The door is really small to refill the charcoal pan (annoying).  How would be the best way to go about converting it to a cold smoke smoker?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 20, 2011)

just a thought but shut the door and place the AMNPS in the bottom.


----------

